# Commercial Drivers License Question???



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a NY State Commercial Drivers License (Class C) how does this benefit me driving with Uber? I been researching about having a CDL License and this is what I found...

The Class C CDL is intended for vehicles with a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of under 26,000 lbs., but which still require a CDL. Some examples include:


Vehicles of any weight rating which are hauling a quantity of hazardous materials which requires placards to be displayed must be operated by a driver with a CDL and hazmat endorsement
Vehicles of any weight rating which are designed to transport more than 15 persons (including the driver) requires a CDL and passenger endorsement
*New York State law requires than anyone operating a vehicle on a for-hire basis with a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of more than 18,000 lbs. possess a CDL. A Class C CDL would cover vehicles with a GVWR of between 18,001 and 26,000 lbs. *

I also have an endorsement to drive passengers...up to 15 pax.... Does anyone else have a Commercial Drivers License???


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't see where a CDL would benefit you on Uber unless you were driving a minibus. Is Uber XXL a thing?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Stephen said:


> I don't see where a CDL would benefit you on Uber unless you were driving a minibus. Is Uber XXL a thing?


Some limo and transportation companies require a CDL. Most of the time it has nothing to do with the passenger limit, but more around the medical certification, and passing additional driver testing. Some commercial insurance companies require this as a condition of their policy to cover you. There are also zero-tolerance aspects around drugs and alcohol consumption.

Is a CDL needed - probably not. Is it a good idea, sure if you can afford the additional costs and you are also thinking of driving for a service outside of UberX, Lyft or Sidecar.


----------



## TheUberNooby (Dec 23, 2014)

Bump. Do TLC commercial insurers require this for commercial insurance?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

TheUberNooby said:


> Bump. Do TLC commercial insurers require this for commercial insurance?


If you are insuring vehicles that require a CDL then yes it is a requirement. But if you are not then you or your employees having one might lead to some discount on the insurance because there is the initial training that goes along with it plus the every 2 year medical check up. makes for less of a risk to insurance companies if everyone has one. Not that great of a discount, but every little bit helps.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

No license required for uber. Any license is ok , expired, suspended, revoked.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

CDL doesnt apply.


----------



## TheUberNooby (Dec 23, 2014)

Are you guys talking about insuring your own cars, or getting insurance for yourself and renting a TLC Licensed car?

I have my own car and a Class E license and will be looking to insure it as soon as i get my TLC License. Thanks


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

TheUberNooby said:


> Are you guys talking about insuring your own cars, or getting insurance for yourself and renting a TLC Licensed car?
> 
> I have my own car and a Class E license and will be looking to insure it as soon as i get my TLC License. Thanks


_I have a CDL Class B with air/passenger endorsements. I drive a commercial vehicle ,and I have been driving limousines for the past 17 years . So my CDL has come in handy . For Uber you don't need it. In CA you don't need a CDL to obtain Commercial insurance . You will need a CDL if you plan to drive any vehicle seating 10 people or more including the driver._


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Cities that will pass regulations for ride sharing will most likely require a CDL C with passenger endorsement.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Cities that will pass regulations for ride sharing will most likely require a CDL C with passenger endorsement.


_Correct and will require commercial insurance.Its just a matter of time._


----------



## TheUberNooby (Dec 23, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I have a CDL Class B with air/passenger endorsements. I drive a commercial vehicle ,and I have been driving limousines for the past 17 years . So my CDL has come in handy . For Uber you don't need it. In CA you don't need a CDL to obtain Commercial insurance . You will need a CDL if you plan to drive any vehicle seating 10 people or more including the driver._


Thanks. This will be something i may consider in the future. If this goes well and i think Ride sharing will be around to stay, i may try to buy several cars and have them get TLC plates and rent them out. That's just an idea now, wouldn't happen for a while. I have good credit to do this.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Cities that will pass regulations for ride sharing will most likely require a CDL C with passenger endorsement.


Most likely i will have to get this soon. Thanks



SDUberdriver said:


> _Correct and will require commercial insurance.Its just a matter of time._


Yup


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

TheUberNooby said:


> Thanks. This will be something i may consider in the future. If this goes well and i think Ride sharing will be around to stay, i may try to buy several cars and have them get TLC plates and rent them out. That's just an idea now, wouldn't happen for a while. I have good credit to do this.
> 
> Most likely i will have to get this soon. Thanks
> 
> Yup


_I am working on buying another vehicle and renting it out. There is demand for it here in San Diego._


----------

